# Ohhhhhhyeahhhh!!!



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Randy savage aka @Randy956 dropped a massive elbow from the highest rope directly on my mailbox today. Leaving a crater behind and a pristine box In the dead center. JR could be heard off I the distance yelling.. "Oh the humanity!!"

Your generosity is too much ...
Thank you very much sir.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

My pleasure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> Randy savage aka @Randy956 dropped a massive elbow from the highest rope directly on my mailbox today. Leaving a crater behind and a pristine box In the dead center. JR could be heard off I the distance yelling.. "Oh the humanity!!"
> 
> Your generosity is too much ...
> Thank you very much sir.
> ...


Forgot to add the pic.. Oops









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice hit!

Now I want to snap into a slim jim!


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Quite a collection there.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice indeed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Alrightdriver said:


> Randy savage aka @Randy956 dropped a massive elbow from the highest rope directly on my mailbox today. Leaving a crater behind and a pristine box In the dead center. JR could be heard off I the distance yelling.. "Oh the humanity!!"
> 
> Your generosity is too much ...
> Thank you very much sir.
> ...


I thought someone sent you kool-aid..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I thought someone sent you kool-aid..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yea i accidentally bumped the send button before i could attach the pic. Tapatalk is so touchy lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

The Bombs keep dropping.....and Nice they all are!


----------



## kegnum (Jun 6, 2017)

Wow, that pic is making my mouth Walter!😊


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice...y-e-e-e-a-a-a! Brother


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nice hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

That's my palate to a T. Well done!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Very nice sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Absolutely wonderful!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice lineup @Randy956 Well done sir


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice one


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Great Hit :thumb:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Way to be @Randy956

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

